# La Mission the Movie



## NancyBagne (Apr 19, 2010)

Please help support La Mission...you can see the trailer on their website or join theri Facebook fans! Check out the opening night in SF...lowriders from end to end lining the streets of San Francisco...BEAUTIFUL moment.



http://www.facebook.com/pages/La-MISSION/4...ION/45609869015


http://lamissionthemovie.com/trailer.html


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

its a good movie..... its about time we hispanics.. get noticed..........


----------



## NancyBagne (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 20 2010, 12:23 PM~17248036
> *its a good movie..... its about time we hispanics.. get noticed..........
> *




Gracias...tell all your friends


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE IT SOON WAS PISSED THAT I DID NOT TAKE MY CAR TO THIS


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS PLAYIN OVER HERE AT THE REGENCY(ACROSS FROM SOUTH COAST PLAZA) IN SANTA ANA :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

All the raza i'm from Nicaragua were all raza Hispanic


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Who were the clubs that had there low lows in the movie?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

seeing movie this friday.. Its a club meeting.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 20 2010, 04:49 PM~17250958
> *ITS PLAYIN OVER HERE AT THE REGENCY(ACROSS FROM SOUTH COAST PLAZA) IN SANTA ANA :thumbsup:
> *


Did u go see it?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Went to go see it Friday.... A poster of my car comes out in the background in a seen of the garage :cheesy: Just barley but I can see it.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Got ticket for Saturday


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

the cars in the movie. the club was the mission boys.......


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 AM~17257874
> *the cars in the movie. the club was the mission boys.......
> *


is that a real club, in real life, Im askin who let the movie use there cars,

Low creations, New Style, Uce, 

Im just assuming it was shot in te bay area, and I beleave those cubs have members there


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17259005
> *is that a real club, in real life, Im askin who let the movie use there cars,
> 
> Low creations, New Style, Uce,
> ...


since i have not seen the movie yet i'm not sure what cars they finally used but i know when we all rolled out for the shoot there where a lot of clubs there and solo riders. i know frisco's finest was there nuestro estilo pachueco's uce low creation some from the south and east bay, it was so long ago i cant remember


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

it was rollers only. viejitos. baybombs. stylekings. cars........or bombs. and truck. it was cool .. long nights shootn the movie. but it was well worth it............ :thumbsup: .................


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

oh ye i forgot it was viejitos. back then. now its luxurios. lux 4 life.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I think that shit would have been hella fun, It seems like it would be just like cruzing, Were I live we never have that many lowriders in one place any more,


disclaimer
Im not refering to the NW, Just refering to my city of Olympia WA


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

its a cool movie,lovin the cruising scenes. Lifes Finest had cars in a couple scenes, the green 74 regal in front of the body shop and the burgandy 74 impala in the body shop


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 AM~17259184
> *oh ye i forgot it was viejitos. back then. now its luxurios. lux 4 life.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Went and watched it today. Great film. Really captures the Mission life. Does anybody know who this movie is about. Cause the showing I was at had the Bratt Bros doing a Q&A and they said "Che" was a real person.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

PM ME IF ANY ONE HAS IT BOOTLEG.... :biggrin:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEEN IT YESTERDAY AT THE BLOCK OF ORANGE HERE IN O.C,GOOD MOVIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 25 2010, 03:02 PM~17296828
> *SEEN IT YESTERDAY AT THE BLOCK OF ORANGE HERE IN O.C,GOOD MOVIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the invite


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Saw it on saturday, it was a good movie.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NancyBagne_@Apr 19 2010, 05:47 PM~17239416
> *Please help support La Mission...you can see the trailer on their website or join theri Facebook fans! Check out the opening night in SF...lowriders from end to end lining the streets of San Francisco...BEAUTIFUL moment.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/La-MISSION/4...ION/45609869015
> http://lamissionthemovie.com/trailer.html
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Will be seeing it Thursday.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

can't wait for this to come to texas. 

i'll go to dallas or austin.

cobra


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

when and where is it going to play in the bay area


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

this the one with the gangsta with a queer son that gets blasted?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 25 2010, 12:00 AM~17292776
> *Went and watched it today.  Great film.  Really captures the Mission life.  Does anybody know who this movie is about.  Cause the showing I was at had the Bratt Bros doing a Q&A and they said "Che" was a real person.
> *


WHERE CAN YOU GO AND SEE IT AT BRO


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

if you liked broke back mountain then you'll love this one :naughty:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It's showing in San Diego starting this Friday and Benjamin and Peter will be donig another Q & A. They were on my radio show last night discussing the film. GOOD MOVIE but please go see it before you make any assumptions. I'll be bringing out the ride the night they do the Q & A just to help support the flick.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 26 2010, 06:41 PM~17310395
> *WHERE CAN YOU GO AND SEE IT AT BRO
> *


I went to the Crest Theater Downtown. My dad went to Truxel


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17310957
> *It's showing in San Diego starting this Friday and Benjamin and Peter will be donig another Q & A.  They were on my radio show last night discussing the film.  GOOD MOVIE but please go see it before you make any assumptions.  I'll be bringing out the ride the night they do the Q & A just to help support the flick.
> *


The Q&A is worth it. Best 20 bucks I ever spent


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 26 2010, 05:39 PM~17310362
> *this the one with the gangsta with a queer son that gets blasted?
> *


From watching the trailer, it appears the son is a cock lover. I'll pass.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 AM~17259184
> *oh ye i forgot it was viejitos. back then. now its luxurios. lux 4 life.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

can't wait to see it on dvd :wow:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i live that history in person cruzin the mission bumper to bumper with my family than low creations we were major leaguer in the games and hella fuken proud those were the real dayz! it was a "G'' thang foreal


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 28 2010, 07:09 AM~17328214
> *i live that history in person cruzin the mission bumper to bumper with my family than low creations we were major leaguer in the games and hella fuken proud those were the real dayz! it was a "G''  thang foreal
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Much Respect!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

IS IT ABOUT A GAY DUDE ?? THINK ILL PASS


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 28 2010, 05:14 PM~17334016
> *IS IT ABOUT A GAY DUDE ?? THINK ILL PASS
> *


broke back blvd lol wad uce!!!!!!!


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

this is agood movie with some good messages but if your homophobic dont go
props to all the bay area riders and thier cars wish i would have taken mine :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

its just good to have lowriders in a drama showing that it still matters out there. 
and not a comedy making us look like idiots.

props to the group that made this.

and 


be on the lookout for lowriders the movie that will be produced for worldwide release by brain graizer. 

it will be written by the guy that wrote Notorious Bigs movie.


cobra


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *UFAMEA Posted Yesterday, 05:27 PM
> QUOTE(CANNONBALL Z @ Apr 28 2010, 05:14 PM)
> IS IT ABOUT A GAY DUDE ?? THINK ILL PASS
> broke back blvd lol wad uce!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL SUP KITA! HEARDU MOVED BACK TO L.A.
WAS SAC TO BORING FOR YA!  

HOPE ALL IS WELL O.G


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 28 2010, 06:09 AM~17328214
> *i live that history in person cruzin the mission bumper to bumper with my family than low creations we were major leaguer in the games and hella fuken proud those were the real dayz! it was a "G''  thang foreal
> *


x2 the good old days, what up Big Uce


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Great movie! Much thanks to all the cars that showed up tonight! "Low and Slow" :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Apr 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17341056
> *its just good to have lowriders in a drama showing that it still matters out there.
> and not a comedy making us look like idiots.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
I read about the Loerider movie Brian Grazer is doing, can't wait to see that...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The movie was good. I had fun..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Apr 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17341056
> *its just good to have lowriders in a drama showing that it still matters out there.
> and not a comedy making us look like idiots.
> 
> ...


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1366338/


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Its a bad ass movie from the barrio brings back the old days cruizin in Frisco

LOW & SLOW 4 Life !!!!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

You can listen to the Radio Interview with Benjamin & Peter Bratt(they made this movie) on my website if you want to know more about LA Mission the movie.

http://www.xavierthexman.com


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 21 2010, 12:19 PM~17259184
> *oh ye i forgot it was viejitos. back then. now its luxurios. lux 4 life.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate+Apr 29 2010, 10:40 AM~17341056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simon :biggrin: for life


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Good movie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 26 2010, 11:35 PM~17313858
> *I went to the Crest Theater Downtown.  My dad went to Truxel
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

me and my girl went to see la mission last night at 10pm in dallas (mesquite) tx. then talked about it all the way back to waco for an hour and a half.

good movie.

going to see it again in austin this weekend. its worth the hour and a half drive.


is anyone in austin going to the premier????


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Humm.....What car club comes to mind when you hear "La mission" . This is a triple OG question.


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

wo can get me a copy i havnt heard of any openings here in el paso tx it might take a while to get to the theaters PM me


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17380522
> *Humm.....What car club comes to mind when you hear "La mission" . This is a triple OG question.
> *


There was a lady repin' Low Creations at the show I was at. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@May 4 2010, 12:46 PM~17388117
> *wo can get me a copy i havnt heard of any openings here in el paso tx it might take a while to get to the theaters PM me
> *



Coming to Houston & Austin! 

Trying help organize a few Lowriders for the Movie showing. Interested folks can hit me back. I got a few folks but more would be better. Thanks!


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17410415
> *Coming to Houston & Austin!
> 
> Trying help organize a few Lowriders for the Movie showing.  Interested folks can hit me back.  I got a few folks but more would be better. Thanks!
> *


 houston n austin is like 11 hrs from here would u know how to get it here in el paso texas


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17380522
> *Humm.....What car club comes to mind when you hear "La mission" . This is a triple OG question.
> *



Low Creations of course and still ROLLIN STRONG !!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

anybody going in austin this weekend????

me and my girl is lookin to come down to barton creek.

is it showing anywhere else??

peace 

cobra
waco tx


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

the cars in the movie were not only low creation. they were viejitos. bay bombs. style kings.roller only. but 2 note the red n white bomb. was in viejitos. and now is in LUXURIOUS.........


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@May 7 2010, 08:21 AM~17418010
> *the cars in the movie were not only low creation. they were viejitos. bay bombs. style kings.roller only. but 2 note the red n white bomb. was in viejitos. and now is in LUXURIOUS.........
> *


Big props, to main cars in the movie. They were from bay area clubs. Viejitos, Bay Bombs, Style kings, ans and San Jose's own Luxurious. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 7 2010, 12:52 AM~17416401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@May 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17418010
> *the cars in the movie were not only low creation. they were viejitos. bay bombs. style kings.roller only. but 2 note the red n white bomb. was in viejitos. and now is in LUXURIOUS.........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: post up that pic of your bomb at opening night.. that was a badass pic..


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

was a real good movie.. one to make you think.. the music was off the chain though, if anyone can tell me who was singing them bad ass oldies I would be very grateful


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

ive been trying to find the soundtrack.

cobra


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 6 2010, 12:09 PM~17410574
> *Low Creations of course and still ROLLIN STRONG !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

LOW CREATIONS SINCE 1974


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice little DEEP article on the movie & Lowriding. 

http://laprensa-sandiego.org/featured/on-a...n-to-transform/


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

lowrider style car club and rollerz only car club did the red carpet in san anto tx just went and saw the movie to nite was a good movie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i did not know Jesse Borrego is from San Antonio.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@May 16 2010, 07:14 AM~17504475
> *i did not know Jesse Borrego is from San Antonio.
> *


yup homie he has a shop on south presa street called krazy votos :biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506459
> *yup homie he has a shop on south presa street  called krazy votos  :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Benjamin Bratt is going to be in Santa Rosa tomorrow nite, I already got my ticket and all the showing are almost sold out. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

GREENSPANS MADE MONEY OFF THIS ONE :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 27 2010, 04:00 AM~17315079
> *From watching the trailer, it appears the son is a cock lover. I'll pass.
> *


JUST CLOSE YOUR EYES AND EARS ON THE FAGGET PARTS, AND FOCUS ON THE LOWRIDING :thumbsup:


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Apr 27 2010, 01:19 PM~17319468
> *can't wait to see it on dvd :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


**** :uh:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT A LINK TO DOWNLOAD FOR FREE. DON'T WANT TO SEE IT IN ANY THEATRE.. I WANNA BE ABLE TO FAST FORWARD THE FAGGET SCENES


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

saw the movie last nite. It was good, took a few pic also.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

seattle show

click here for tickets


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)

was a good movie


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

they didnt have g-bodies in it did they? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17603116
> *they didnt have g-bodies in it did they? :0
> *


no


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 07:57 PM~17603182
> *no
> *


huh imagine that... :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*A few shots from Sunday at the Frisco Carnival Parade 2010 With the cast of LA MiSSION ....

LOW N SLOW !!!!!*


















































MORE ON THE WAY ...


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Is this movie going nationwide? On dvd?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 2 2010, 12:05 PM~17675381
> *A few shots from Sunday at the Frisco Carnival Parade 2010 With the cast of LA MiSSION ....
> 
> LOW N SLOW  !!!!!
> ...




wow nice pix!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't find any showings in LA, OC or IE. Anyone know where to see it?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Jun 2 2010, 01:17 PM~17675458
> *Is this movie going nationwide? On dvd?
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There Was Alot Of Bad Ass Lowrider Sceens Only Thing They Shouldof Deleted Out That Gay Stuff..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 26 2010, 08:09 PM~17310773
> *if you liked broke back mountain then you'll love this one  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 01:58 PM~17718021
> *There Was Alot Of Bad Ass Lowrider Sceens Only Thing They Shouldof Deleted Out That Gay Stuff..
> 
> 
> *


X76....THOSE PARTS FUCKED UP THAT MOVIE...... :twak:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 12:58 PM~17718021
> *There Was Alot Of Bad Ass Gay Sceens Only Thing They Shouldof Deleted Out That Lowrider Stuff..
> 
> 
> *


I fixed it for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 7 2010, 05:12 PM~17719203
> *I fixed it for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont Be Gay :twak:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17722616
> *Dont Be Gay  :twak:
> *


Come on, you got to admit that was good! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17722850
> *Come on, you got to admit that was good!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nosad:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I thought it was funny as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Good movie and with all the gay comments aside I had a homeboy go through this very thing, almost like I was watching his life unfold up on the screen. I know alot of people are clowning the gay aspect and I probably would have too if I hadnt seen what my homeboy had gone through, shit happens and in the chicano culture its probably alot less accepted than in any other...though it had a good message though, love conquers all brotha especially when it comes to your own son, were all human and even if I dont understand the gay culture they are human beings too and the more you fear things you dont understand god will bring them closer to you..hell make you understand..we still see his son the same, he is a good kid regardless of his sexual preference hes a credit to his dads name


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

can anyone get me the list of songs on the soundtrack.

the first one was Kung Fu by Curtis Mayfield.

what are some of the others.

cobra


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17768206
> *Good movie and with all the gay comments aside I had a homeboy go through this very thing, almost like I was watching his life unfold up on the screen. I know alot of people are clowning the gay aspect and I probably would have too if I hadnt seen what my homeboy had gone through, shit happens and in the chicano culture its probably alot less accepted than in any other...though it had a good message though, love conquers all brotha especially when it comes to your own son, were all human and even if I dont understand the gay culture they are human beings too and the more you fear things you dont understand god will bring them closer to you..hell make you understand..we still see his son the same, he is a good kid regardless of his sexual preference hes a credit to his dads name
> *


Careful patna, according to 40 year old virgin, your new view is the first step to gaylord. :wow:


----------



## eighty5montecarlow (Jun 14, 2008)

great movie sen it twice 

u gots to love the music that plays in the movie 
is there a movie soundtrack ????????


can u guys name the songs they pay in this movie??


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 13 2010, 09:33 PM~17777502
> *Careful patna, according to 40 year old virgin, your new view is the first step to gaylord.  :wow:
> *


Say brotha, I'm only stating its a good flick homie, I dont approve of the lifestyle nor do i understand it as I stated but I am more sensitive to the situation especially since I knew the little homie since he was like 7 years old. It was a good friends son and I think we all grew a little from the experience, grew in understanding homie nothing else..when something like this hits close to home you can do nothing else but grow from it..to me any movie that depicts real life has done its job and thats all I was saying..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eighty5montecarlow_@Jun 13 2010, 09:35 PM~17777531
> *great movie sen it twice
> 
> u gots to love the music that plays in the movie
> ...


ralphi pagan-want to make it with you-garage scene when black chick walks in looking at pictures..


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

How did the movie do in the box office, did it make a in impact at all


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Here in San Diego it wasn't advertised...just word of mouth...and some shout outs from Xavier the X Man of 92.5...he advertised and handed out posters for the movie...I already saw it and it was on the first day in the south bay area...there was a total of 12 people in there...I liked the movie and would recommended it to friends and family...just there needs to be more advertisement out there...it had a strong story between a hard vato who finds out his son is gay...how is car club was his family and how he dealt with it...would love to see more scenes of the riders and such...but that wasn't the main topic of the movie...I think more people should see it...its only there if people go to see it...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i know i said this before -- but go out and see this movie. 

this is a drama that get to the point about the love of family and lowriders.

it was the first movie since boulevard nights that showed a serious side of lowriders instead of showing it like we are clowns.

and with the big budget movie Lowriders coming out we need more movie to get people to understand our love for cars and clubs.

we are peaceful and unite to cruise and have fun.


big props to the movie.

peace.

look up lowriders the movie produced by brain graizer coming soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Need To Make A New Movie About Peeps Trying To Get There Ride Ready For A Big Show And What We Go Thru To Get It Done... Hanging Out, Ups And Downs On Our Builds, Family, Wife Getting Piss Cuz We're Spending To Much Money And Time On Our Ride... Real Stuff Like That... That Movie Would Be Pretty Cool...


----------



## Summer of '89 (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 12 2010, 12:55 PM~17768206
> *Good movie and with all the gay comments aside I had a homeboy go through this very thing, almost like I was watching his life unfold up on the screen. I know alot of people are clowning the gay aspect and I probably would have too if I hadnt seen what my homeboy had gone through, shit happens and in the chicano culture its probably alot less accepted than in any other...though it had a good message though, love conquers all brotha especially when it comes to your own son, were all human and even if I dont understand the gay culture they are human beings too and the more you fear things you dont understand god will bring them closer to you..hell make you understand..we still see his son the same, he is a good kid regardless of his sexual preference hes a credit to his dads name
> *


I watched my homeboy's older brother go thru this in the early 90's. It almost destroyed there whole family. To quote you " Love conquers all ". This movie is heavy on the gay issue but it covers many more. I have lived a life very similar to Benjamin Bratt's character. I struggle with my Alcoholism on a daily basis. It's been years since I drank but family problems are always the ones that push my drinking button the most. It felt good to see the struggle put out there for all to see. When the lady talks about " Violence and Intimidation " It really made me think about my life. Good movie top notch cars , actors, directing and a message we all need to hear.


----------



## staybrown (Jun 2, 2010)

Yo Raza
jus wanna say Stay Brown !
Hella Props to the Homies that backed up the flick with there bombs.
straight up respect for Suavcito, Mando, Miguel, Eddie, Bulldog 
(mission boyz bombs)
these vatos backed me & La Mission up big time. & all the Firme bay area clubs
dammmm you knows who you are
Style Kings,Low Creations, Pachucos,Bay Bombs, Vejitos, Royal Jokers, Friscos Finest, Nuestro estilo, ETC..........
man hella more clubs backed this up. my mind cant get em all in my head just a old vato memory dont work too good .....
any wayz all i can say is i see a lot of Brown Pride & Cruizin comin back 
dont you homies think the flick La Mission helped out. I do 
yea i know the film aint Blood in blood out part #2
aint no homies killin & claimin bein hard hatin
thats why hollywood didnt back it up. just bout dealin wit real life beyond the films that hollywood thought would make $$$$$$$
Yea i been sayin STAY BROWN a hella long time .....now hella Raza sayin it proudly! Knowimsayin.......Aint got no bomb no more, but i got memories of back inna day & thats Kool wit me
Jus keepin a LOW PROFILE.
but my props to all the lowriders in Aztlan you Homies made this flick work !
Stay Brown 
Che


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Would love to download this. Anybody got a link?


----------



## Summer of '89 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Watch "La Mission" Movie*]here you go[/URL]


----------



## Summer of '89 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Watch "La Mission" Movie*


----------



## Summer of '89 (Jun 23, 2010)

sh!t i can't figure out how to link


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Summer of '89_@Jul 6 2010, 01:13 PM~17972965
> *Watch "La Mission" Movie
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by staybrown_@Jul 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17954878
> *Yo Raza
> jus wanna say Stay Brown !
> Hella Props to the Homies that backed up the flick with there bombs.
> ...


THANKS Che for letting the Brat Brothers use some of your life experiences for the movie. Good movie.

Before you start downloading the movie go watch it at the movie theater Or instead buy the DVD. Help us grow.


----------



## staybrown (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the Props X-MAN
but couldnt been done without the peeps of La Mission & the Lowrider Homies..
knowimsayin...

oh yea to a (few) homies !
dont Bootleg thats Chafa 
support RAZA
thats how the Bratts can make more raza flicks
they didnt have the bucks for advertising it was peeps like the X-MAN
& lay it low helped get word to the varrios & beyond.........
if the flick cant come to your varrio
the real dvd will be out august 9th or 10th 2010 
got's to have a original
not no chafa s...
Stay Brown Che


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by staybrown_@Jul 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17986310
> *Thanks for the Props X-MAN
> but couldnt been done without the peeps of La Mission & the Lowrider Homies..
> knowimsayin...
> ...


who is this? knowimsayin


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 20 2010, 02:23 PM~17248036
> *its a good movie..... its about time we hispanics.. get noticed..........
> *


what do you mean "get noticed" 

you got the cheech and chong movie, jenifer lopez, and carlos mencia 
:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 23 2010, 09:21 AM~17864175
> *i know i said this before -- but go out and see this movie.
> 
> this is a drama that get to the point about the love of family and lowriders.
> ...


I think I just read about some gayness in the movie :ugh: please say it aint so


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 14 2010, 07:00 PM~17492596
> *Nice little DEEP article on the movie & Lowriding.
> 
> http://laprensa-sandiego.org/featured/on-a...n-to-transform/
> *





> * In this way La Mission provides the lowrider community, a community that is no stranger to oppression and discrimination, an opportunity to transform some of the oppressive attitudes that exist within the culture, such as machismo and homophobia. La Mission serves as a reminder that all forms of violence and discrimination are unacceptable, and challenges viewers to see the connection between social perceptions, cultural values, and social inequities.*


Id rather not be associated with that
:nosad:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Speak on it Staybrown.. the proud raza can relate.. all the outsiders makin gay jokes, aint got no idea what we had to struggle for, for them to so easily disrespect a project that benefits all RAZA. I went to see the flika at the theatre, but I'm gonna buy my jefito a dvd when it's available. It made me proud to be me.. related to the anger and the way we deal with things.. made me think maybe i can change my ways.. stay brown homie..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Jul 8 2010, 02:24 PM~17992942
> *Speak on it Staybrown.. the proud raza can relate.. all the outsiders makin gay jokes, aint got no idea what we had to struggle for, for them to so easily disrespect a project that benefits all RAZA.  I went to see the flika at the theatre, but I'm gonna buy my jefito a dvd when it's available.  It made me proud to be me.. related to the anger and the way we deal with things.. made me think maybe i can change my ways..    stay brown homie..
> *


If you are going to make a movie with lowriding than make it with situations that are what lowriders go through. I dont recall anyone that owns a lowrider having a ghey son. That seems more like catering to the "special interest". I wish the best to the people that made the movie. Just dont plan on seeing it because of the gheyness.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18002526
> *If you are going to make a movie with lowriding than make it with situations that are what lowriders go through. I dont recall anyone that owns a lowrider having a ghey son. That seems more like catering to the "special interest". I wish the best to the people that made the movie. Just dont plan on seeing it because of the gheyness.
> *


you afraid its gonna make you come out the closet? :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 9 2010, 02:08 PM~18002578
> *you afraid its gonna make you come out the closet? :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

It just came out on dvd today, that was pretty fast


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

My girl got it for me on DVD. Sweet.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 13 2010, 08:01 AM~18300631
> *My girl got it for me on DVD. Sweet.
> *


SHIT...I WANT ONE BUT I DON'T THINK THEY SELL THEM OUT HERE IN THE STIXX..


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 13 2010, 08:01 AM~18300631
> *My girl got it for me on DVD. Sweet.
> *




there out already or bootleg


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18305706
> *there out already or bootleg
> *


Its out all ready on DVD


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18305858
> *Its out all ready on DVD
> *


how much if u can get me a copy pm if u can? rhanks


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

go on limewire or vuze.com and download it for free


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

OG Stylez Reppin 210 San Anto:

Movie was good, we actually led Jesse Borrego in a caravan to the premiere..check it out at lowriderstylecarclub.com, I am no longer in the club, but it was fun.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WATCHED THE MOVIE LAST NIGHT AND THOUGHT IT WAS PRETTY GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18305343
> *SHIT...I WANT ONE BUT I DON'T THINK THEY SELL THEM OUT HERE IN THE STIXX..
> *


Yep, she preordered it on Amazon.com.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18305706
> *there out already or bootleg
> *


It's out. It was a good movie.




> *go on limewire or vuze.com and download it for free*


 :nono: Support the movie if you want to see more Latino actors and Latino stories. Money talks, Money motivates producers to make more movies.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Apr 21 2010, 11:17 AM~17259164
> *it was rollers only. viejitos. baybombs. stylekings. cars........or bombs. and truck. it was cool .. long nights shootn the movie. but it was well worth it............ :thumbsup: .................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

It was an ok movie but didnt like the catered issue it addressed.


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

just seen this moive this weekend it was on demand on my cable so my wife and i checked it out it was a good movie with some firme ass rides


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 17 2010, 10:04 PM~18339230
> *It was an ok movie but didnt like the catered issue it addressed.
> *


*The rides were nice but I didn't care for the story line...I'm glad that I rented it from the redbox instead of buying it..*


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I thought It was just an alright movie. Stroy line was pretty simple an not a topic Im intersted in, But I felt they did get it right to how much passion lowriders have for there cars.

I wish there was more cars and cruzin seens thow.


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

It's coming out on Netflix streaming at the end of the month.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18002526
> *If you are going to make a movie with lowriding than make it with situations that are what lowriders go through. I dont recall anyone that owns a lowrider having a ghey son. That seems more like catering to the "special interest". I wish the best to the people that made the movie. Just dont plan on seeing it because of the gheyness.
> *


x2


----------



## Carrion (Aug 22, 2010)

Just seen the trailer...Looks good, I love movies with a hispanic theme....clothing, people, lowriders...  . 

There is no chance this will ever show in a cinema over here but i can get the DVD off Amazon  

"
Vicente


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18002526
> *If you are going to make a movie with lowriding than make it with situations that are what lowriders go through. I dont recall anyone that owns a lowrider having a ghey son. That seems more like catering to the "special interest". I wish the best to the people that made the movie. Just dont plan on seeing it because of the gheyness.
> *


start naming them youll probably think of some dumb shit like skipping child support to buy a adex or zeniths. :uh: 

the movie was fine but its pretty obvious how uncomfortable you all are on the subject byt the look of the posts on this topic.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2010, 09:54 AM~17992201
> *what do you mean "get noticed"
> 
> you got the cheech and chong movie, jenifer lopez, and carlos mencia
> ...


*you know you done fucked up, you know that right*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18277789
> *It just came out on dvd today, that was pretty fast
> *


Thats what she said! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Aug 22 2010, 03:10 AM~18373661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he aint mesican. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2010, 01:02 PM~18002526
> *If you are going to make a movie with lowriding than make it with situations that are what lowriders go through. I dont recall anyone that owns a lowrider having a ghey son. That seems more like catering to the "special interest". I wish the best to the people that made the movie. Just dont plan on seeing it because of the gheyness.
> *


NOW I'D HAVE TO AGREE WITH THAT.. I'M NOT A GAY BASHER (THAT'S ON THEM AND THEIR LIFESTYLE) BUT THE THEME OF THE MOVIE WOULD HAVE BEEN MORE PLAUSIBLE HAD THEY FOCUSED ON THE TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS THAT WE GO THROUGH AS LOWRIDERS; e.g. THE UPS AND DOWNS OF BUILDING A RIDER, PUTTING UP WITH FLACK FROM OUR WIVES, STEREOTYPES, THE HOMIES, ETC. THROWING A CURVE IN THE MOVIE WITH THE GAY SITUATION WAS JUST TO GET RATINGS, I BELIEVE


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

This is and was a good movie ( till the gayness) , it is a way to make the gay lifestyile exceptable to everyone by making a movie that tries to make you feel pitty on the son and father.

This movie didnt have to the son gay, he could have a drug problem , got cought up in gangs or got his girl friend knocked up.

OR even worst, his son could have got into rice rockets or dubs.

This movie is cattering to the gays, look at this video. If you WERENT down with with them, then you wouldnt be here. You dont need to be here to promote a movie unless you want to.

Or at least I wouldnt.

Im just saying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCRo_78fEgQ&feature=related


Im not **** fobic, I just dont like it feed to me by covering it up in a movie that I (and probley most people) thought it was going to be a movie of lowriders.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 23 2010, 11:30 AM~18382424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im not a homophob either but I dont want to sit my family down especially my son and have to explain that stuff. He already nows the basics, but to show him a movie that glorfies gheyness............. :nono: nope... Ive seen that movie in redbox but I just hit "next page"


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 10:40 AM~18392438
> *Im not a homophob either but I dont want to sit my family down especially my son and have to explain that stuff. He already nows the basics, but to show him a movie that glorfies gheyness............. :nono: nope... Ive seen that movie in redbox but I just hit "next page"
> *


YEAH, DID'NT THEY MAKE THERE POINT WITH BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN :roflmao:


----------



## Real247 (Sep 27, 2010)

*
For thos that put the movie was dumb just because it had a gay topic is just plain ignorance. and coving that in broke back mountain...more ignorance. the same could be said about "cholo/lowrider movies" didnt you guys have blood in blood out?,American me?Blvd Nights? come on,lets not be dumb. you dont have to approve of the lifestyle but you need to understand thats why it was made. how do you know that there arent people in that situation. Do you know how many teens commit suicide because of families that are like that.They know that they can never come out because there family is so stuck in thier old ways that they would never accept it. Love is Love no matter what. a lot of time you are arround gay people and dont know it. no one is perect and you shouldnt judge anyone for loving someone else. "in the end will god judge me for loving? or you for hating?" was a quote i read that was profound. people should talk to thier kids about it more be more open. it would make this world a better place where people can be who they are without having to live in fear just because other people arent "man enough" to deal with it. theres just waaaay to much hate in this world other than this topic so people should just stop & think... what if that was my kid? and dont ever say my kid would never be gay..hey, you never know. the only reason they may never come out and say it is because of ignorant things you may have said. :wow:*


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Real247_@Sep 27 2010, 10:52 AM~18671781
> *
> For thos that put the movie was dumb just because it had a gay topic is just plain ignorance. and coving that in broke back mountain...more ignorance. the same could be said about "cholo/lowrider movies" didnt you guys have blood in blood out?,American me?Blvd Nights?  come on,lets not be dumb. you dont have to approve of the lifestyle but you need to understand thats why it was made. how do you know that there arent people in that situation. Do you know how many teens commit suicide because of families that are like that.They know that they can never come out because there family is so stuck in thier old ways that they would never accept it. Love is Love no matter what. a lot of time you are arround gay people and dont know it. no one is perect and you shouldnt judge anyone for loving someone else. "in the end will god judge me for loving? or you for hating?" was a quote i read that was profound. people should talk to thier kids about it more be more open. it would make this world a better place where people can be who they are without having to live in fear just because other people arent "man enough" to deal with it. theres just waaaay to much hate in this world other than this topic so people should just stop & think... what if that was my kid? and dont ever say my kid would never be gay..hey, you never know. the only reason they may never come out and say it is because of ignorant things you may have said. :wow:
> *


*
Are you gay? :wow:*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Aug 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18370954
> *It's coming out on Netflix streaming at the end of the month.
> *


its been in offtopic for the last 5 months :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Real247_@Sep 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18671781
> *
> For thos that put the movie was dumb just because it had a gay topic is just plain ignorance. and coving that in broke back mountain...more ignorance. the same could be said about "cholo/lowrider movies" didnt you guys have blood in blood out?,American me?Blvd Nights?  come on,lets not be dumb. you dont have to approve of the lifestyle but you need to understand thats why it was made. how do you know that there arent people in that situation. Do you know how many teens commit suicide because of families that are like that.They know that they can never come out because there family is so stuck in thier old ways that they would never accept it. Love is Love no matter what. a lot of time you are arround gay people and dont know it. no one is perect and you shouldnt judge anyone for loving someone else. "in the end will god judge me for loving? or you for hating?" was a quote i read that was profound. people should talk to thier kids about it more be more open. it would make this world a better place where people can be who they are without having to live in fear just because other people arent "man enough" to deal with it. theres just waaaay to much hate in this world other than this topic so people should just stop & think... what if that was my kid? and dont ever say my kid would never be gay..hey, you never know. the only reason they may never come out and say it is because of ignorant things you may have said. :wow:
> *


*
you started a fake account just to post this bullshit! :uh:*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2010, 07:22 AM~18381968
> *How about the shit people go through trying to make to shows :dunno: Anything but teh gheyness :uh:
> 
> what he aint mesican.  :uh:
> *


they did its called lowrider weekend. that shit isnt even worth pitching a movie for i can see it now

"****** wakes up at 9:30 carshow registration closes at 9:35 and his car isnt on the trailer and the truck is across the street we call this movie 5 minutes to closing" :uh: 

racers go through more trials and tribulations than lowriders do


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Real247_@Sep 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18671781
> *
> For thos that put the movie was dumb just because it had a gay topic is just plain ignorance. and coving that in broke back mountain...more ignorance. the same could be said about "cholo/lowrider movies" didnt you guys have blood in blood out?,American me?Blvd Nights?  come on,lets not be dumb. you dont have to approve of the lifestyle but you need to understand thats why it was made. how do you know that there arent people in that situation. Do you know how many teens commit suicide because of families that are like that.They know that they can never come out because there family is so stuck in thier old ways that they would never accept it. Love is Love no matter what. a lot of time you are arround gay people and dont know it. no one is perect and you shouldnt judge anyone for loving someone else. "in the end will god judge me for loving? or you for hating?" was a quote i read that was profound. people should talk to thier kids about it more be more open. it would make this world a better place where people can be who they are without having to live in fear just because other people arent "man enough" to deal with it. theres just waaaay to much hate in this world other than this topic so people should just stop & think... what if that was my kid? and dont ever say my kid would never be gay..hey, you never know. the only reason they may never come out and say it is because of ignorant things you may have said. :wow:
> *


*
you must be gay, whats your real user name ?*


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Real247_@Sep 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18671781
> *
> For thos that put the movie was dumb just because it had a gay topic is just plain ignorance. and coving that in broke back mountain...more ignorance. the same could be said about "cholo/lowrider movies" didnt you guys have blood in blood out?,American me?Blvd Nights?  come on,lets not be dumb. you dont have to approve of the lifestyle but you need to understand thats why it was made. how do you know that there arent people in that situation. Do you know how many teens commit suicide because of families that are like that.They know that they can never come out because there family is so stuck in thier old ways that they would never accept it. Love is Love no matter what. a lot of time you are arround gay people and dont know it. no one is perect and you shouldnt judge anyone for loving someone else. "in the end will god judge me for loving? or you for hating?" was a quote i read that was profound. people should talk to thier kids about it more be more open. it would make this world a better place where people can be who they are without having to live in fear just because other people arent "man enough" to deal with it. theres just waaaay to much hate in this world other than this topic so people should just stop & think... what if that was my kid? and dont ever say my kid would never be gay..hey, you never know. the only reason they may never come out and say it is because of ignorant things you may have said. :wow:
> *


*

Troll :uh:*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 27 2010, 03:36 PM~18674956
> *you must be gay, whats your real user name ?
> *


HE GOT OFFENDED BIG TIME DIDNT HE... :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 27 2010, 06:29 PM~18674910
> *they did its called lowrider weekend. that shit isnt even worth pitching a movie for i can see it now
> 
> "****** wakes up at 9:30 carshow registration closes at 9:35 and his car isnt on the trailer and the truck is across the street we call this movie 5 minutes to closing" :uh:
> ...


anything has got to be better than this ghey ass movie but I can see your sticking up for it :wow:


----------



## 59freak (Jan 11, 2010)

I could'nt stand to see all that gay shit !!!! :twak: But the rides were clean


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 11:30 AM~18682129
> *anything has got to be better than this ghey ass movie but I can see your sticking up for it :wow:
> *


true, but ive yet to see the movie theres no guns, explosions,decapitation or spaceships


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 24 2010, 07:49 AM~18391831
> *This is and was a good movie ( till the gayness) , it is a way to make the gay lifestyile exceptable to everyone by making a movie that tries to make  you feel pitty on the son and father.
> 
> This movie didnt have to the son gay, he could have a drug problem , got cought up in gangs or got his girl friend knocked up.
> ...


 :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

i still dont understand WHY THE GAYNESS!!!


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THE RIDES ARE COOL BUT THE STORY LINE THRU ME OFF. :nono:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree, the story line threw me off. It is based on a real guy named Che', back then he had a '51 Hudson on floater hubcaps he was apart of "Royal Cruisers Car Club", a real nice guy. The first time I ever hit a switch, it was in his Bomb. He lived 2 houses away from me in the Mission District. The story line would've been better if they were to bring out the gang lifestyle there, I mean you have Nortenos and Surenos literally blocks away from each other. That would've made more sense but then again I guess they want to appeal to a bigger audience than just Lowrider Enthusiast. Overall, I thought it was a good movie, not saying cause they show my neighborhood all the time, SF, LA, NY doesn't matter where they filmed it. Peace Out LayitLowRiders!!
uffin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Oct 8 2010, 11:55 AM~18766505
> *I agree, the story line threw me off. It is based on a real guy named Che', back then he had a '51 Hudson on floater hubcaps he was apart of "Royal Cruisers Car Club", a real nice guy. The first time I ever hit a switch, it was in his Bomb. He lived 2 houses away from me in the Mission District. The story line would've been better if they were to bring out the gang lifestyle there, I mean you have Nortenos and Surenos literally blocks away from each other. That would've made more sense but then again I guess they want to appeal to a bigger audience than just Lowrider Enthusiast. Overall, I thought it was a good movie, not saying cause they show my neighborhood all the time, SF, LA, NY doesn't matter where they filmed it. Peace Out LayitLowRiders!!
> uffin:
> *


So his gay sons character was actually you in real life?.?! :wow:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 8 2010, 11:02 AM~18767186
> *So his gay sons character was actually you in real life?.?! :wow:
> *




Are you kidding? I go on here to tell a quick story about the movie and I get a Hater on my Jock. Congrats HomeBoy!! Your the first Hater I have here. I hope to have more Haters like you in the future here on LayitLow!! It's ok bro, I'm sure you hate on other people too.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Oct 8 2010, 02:57 PM~18767465
> *Are you kidding? I go on here to tell a quick story about the movie and I get a Hater on my Jock. Congrats HomeBoy!! Your the first Hater I have here. I hope to have more Haters like you in the future here on LayitLow!! It's ok bro, I'm sure you hate on other people too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Oh and by the way, how does that constitute hating. 

Hater= most overused word on LIL.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Oct 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18767465
> *Are you kidding? I go on here to tell a quick story about the movie and I get a Hater
> on my Jock. Congrats HomeBoy!! Your the first Hater I have here. I hope to have more Haters like you in the future here on LayitLow!! It's ok bro, I'm sure you hate on other people too.
> *


your favorite word ? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

mods please delete teh ghey movie topic


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

I bought the movie when it came out out on DVD here in cali back in Aug.I watched it and thought that it was a good movie. Sure it had some nices cars & showed how clubs may cruise up in northern cali, but it had a lot more to it for me. I liked the way it showed the mission district and it made me wonder if that is how it really is now or if that is how it use to be. I have never been there but it looks like East LA. I liked how it incorporated the native american heritage as well.I liked that the main character played by Benjamin Bratt(che) knew about lowriding and also knew about Aztec history & also seemed to me a level headed person but of course still held the latino Machismo in his heart. I liked the fact that it seemed that he has a great relationship with his son and survived his wife passing away without going off the deep end.I liked the fect that he really loved his son and was proud of him and how he was doing in school and even pushed him to continue to do good to get that education & was proud of how well he was doing. I like the fact that he was a person who had done some dirt when he was younger and was glad that his son did not go in that direction. I like the fact that he was proud of where he came from and looked out for the people around him and he was not fake at all, he was just who he was which was LATINO.I like the fact that he struggled with the nature of his son sexuality and in the end realized that his son was a good kid and he was lucky for the way he turned out no matter that he did approve of it. He realized that he was better off having his son alive as gay then dead as a tough thug. I liked the fact that it also showed a relationship with his brother who was earth conscience and who reminded him what his mother went though with them. In conclusion i just like the movie in general. The movie to me was not a lowrider film. It was a film that showed the struggle between two generations of Latinos who grew up in the same neighborhood at different times and survived & happended to love lowriders. They could have used drugs or gangs or any other situation to put the father and son at opposite ends but they used homosexuality since within the LATINO community where machismo is still alive and well in many families it would be easy to understand. 

Richee


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

WHERES MIKLO!!! they have the rest of the cast from blood in blood out why not him :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Oct 10 2010, 03:04 AM~18775708
> *WHERES MIKLO!!! they have the rest of the cast from blood in blood out why not him  :roflmao:
> *


they offered him the gay part, he declined :cheesy:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 10 2010, 04:20 AM~18775755
> *they offered him the gay part, he declined  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2010, 02:35 PM~18773194
> *mods please delete teh ghey movie topic
> *


x2!!!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Oct 10 2010, 02:05 AM~18775651
> *I bought the movie when it came out out on DVD here in cali back in Aug.I watched it and thought that it was a good movie. Sure it had some nices cars & showed how clubs may cruise up in northern cali, but it had a lot more to it for me. I FACTS</span> HOMIE*


----------



## yuriart10 (Oct 15, 2010)

i live that history in person cruzin the mission bumper to bumper with my family than low creations we were major leaguer in the games and hella fuken proud those were the real dayz! it was a "G'' thang foreal


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

So where can you buy it, just online?


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

man, the movie was descent - but the sudden ending was a big disappointment!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 15 2010, 11:05 AM~18819664
> *man, the movie was descent - but the sudden ending was a big disappointment!
> *


What I got from the end of the movie is he was gonna deliver the 64' to his son because he(his son) was gonna attend ucla ....which left the movie open for part 2...... :dunno:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 15 2010, 05:43 AM~18817991
> *So where can you buy it, just online?
> *



if you got NetFlix then you can watch it now or wait for it on IFC (independent flim channel).......or download the torrent file


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 15 2010, 11:05 AM~18819664
> *man, the movie was descent - but the sudden ending was a big disappointment!
> *


at the end of the movie he put his machismo and pride aside and realized that was his flesh and blood HIS SON nobody can replace your children right or wrong


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Oct 15 2010, 01:22 PM~18820597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, i get all that,, thats what i got from it too. but i guess i was just hoping for them to actually show him meet up with his son and see if his son accepted him back as his father. i'm assuming so, but you kno,, it would have been coo to see it. and what about him and the black girl? did they make up? :dunno: just a disapointing ending.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 1 2010, 03:41 PM~18960538
> *yea, i get all that,, thats what i got from it too. but i guess i was just hoping for them to actually show him meet up with his son and see if his son accepted him back as his father. i'm assuming so, but you kno,, it would have been coo to see it. and what about him and the black girl? did they make up? :dunno: just a disapointing ending.
> *


very! i agree there semm like it shoulda been more in depth for the end.hell,even if it was to b a second atlease have the antisapation more intense.but all n all it was a very damn good serious movie and i was feelin the part of him not wantin ta deal with the way his son chose ta b(no **** tho!). not to b dic ridin but that was a good latin movie.just also expected ta c more low low parts tho.but i guess thats ta show the way's to be stronger.........stronger than metal  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

cars and all that was great only part that was weird was that his son was gay. other than that i liked every bit of it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 12:34 AM~17293096
> *PM ME IF ANY ONE HAS IT BOOTLEG.... :biggrin:
> *


this ***** lol


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you have to know the facts to decide if you like it or not.... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Oct 14 2010, 12:16 PM~18810356
> *FACTS</span> HOMIE
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

saw the whole movie earlier today for the first time i think foos here made a mountain out of mole hill with the subject of the movie, they probably would react the same way benjamin bratt did in the beginning. the ending fucking sucked tho.


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Nov 7 2010, 06:59 PM~19010916
> *cars and all that was great only part that was weird was that his son was gay. other than that i liked every bit of it
> *


Whether movie people want to admit or not. A "brown" movie will not get funding by film councils unless the browns are gay, bangers, terrorists or victims. In this instant it was the gay part which pretty much fucked the movie up cuz they didnt need to be so graffic about the scences. 

In europe its the same thing, if a brown is not any of the above. They dont get the funds to make the movie.

Unless brown folks pull their finger out fund and make the movies there will never be a film that will ever satisfy us.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 1 2010, 07:39 PM~18960915
> *very! i agree there semm like it shoulda been more in depth for the end.hell,even if it was to b a second atlease have the antisapation more intense.but all n all it was a very damn good serious movie and i was feelin the part of him not wantin ta deal with the way his son chose ta b(no **** tho!). not to b dic ridin but that was a good latin movie.just also expected ta c more low low parts tho.but i guess thats ta show the way's to be stronger.........stronger than metal
> :thumbsup:
> *


I bet you were feeling the gheyness of the movie


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

yes very good movie i bought it it really good well everything but the gay parts lol


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

RIDES WERE NICE


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 15 2010, 01:22 PM~18820597
> *What I got from the end of the movie is he was gonna deliver the 64' to his son because he(his son) was gonna attend ucla ....which left the movie open for part 2...... :dunno:
> *


  JUST SAW THE MOVIE. what i under stand from the ending homeboy makes up with the chic.and blood is thicker than water.he's going to meet up with his son in L A to accept him for what he is and give him his graduation gift the 64 .clean ass ride


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I just recently seem the Movie. My daughter told me about it and the first thing she said to me was, " Put the whole Macho Thing aside, and just watch the movie" So I did what she said, and watched the movie.

And I must admitt, at first it was not my cup of tea untill I started to look closer into the story line. A father who at one point went down the wrong path in life and paid for his crimes, then trying to keep his son from everything that he did wrong. Loosing his wife and bouncing back from drinking himself into the gutter, Pushing his son to be educated and make a better life for himself. The extended family that Car Club Brothers & Sisters play in his life in my mind was "Right On The Money".

Now they could have used the same old Drug user / Gang Member story line that has been played-out or, something that was way off the mark and got people thinking. Gay son or not, the movie showed the Latino Community in a good way for once. 

Take the advice my daughter gave before I seen the movie, and just watch the movie. Its worth your time, and on a side note. I to had done some things I am not proud of and tried to make sure my daughter's would be better then myself. Last year one of my daughter's became a graduate of UC Berkely so the movie on some points did hit home for me.

thats my .02 cents on the movie because UC Berkley took all of my dimes!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 15 2010, 09:43 AM~18817991
> *So where can you buy it, just online?
> *


any place that sells ghey movies :dunno:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 15 2010, 06:43 AM~18817991
> *So where can you buy it, just online?
> *


I got mine from NETFLIX and they do sell movies to. Or you can just watch it stright from netflix to your computer.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 23 2010, 12:11 AM~19140397
> *I got mine from NETFLIX and they do sell movies to. Or you can just watch it stright from netflix to your computer.
> *


I doubt it can be watched "straight" :wow:


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NancyBagne_@Apr 19 2010, 03:47 PM~17239416
> *Please help support La Mission...you can see the trailer on their website or join theri Facebook fans! Check out the opening night in SF...lowriders from end to end lining the streets of San Francisco...BEAUTIFUL moment.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/La-MISSION/4...ION/45609869015
> http://lamissionthemovie.com/trailer.html
> *


 :thumbsup: where is it showing @?! know im a lil late
looks good tho


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i saw the movie. it was good. It was nice to see sum the old gang from blood in blood out.. if their in it , you know its good.. love to see chicano movies, get that metaphysical energy flowin.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So the movies about queers and how we should all be more like them?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 23 2010, 07:39 PM~19145450
> *So the movies about queers and how we should all be more like them?
> *


have you noticed that most of the people that talk good about the movie are newbs and with fk'd up screen names. Its like the people from the movie are creating accounts to promote the good opinion of this ghey ass movie :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2010, 08:14 AM~19151330
> *have you noticed that most of the people that talk good about the movie are newbs and with fk'd up screen names. Its like the people from the movie are creating accounts to promote the good opinion of this ghey ass movie :uh:
> *



Looks like your right on that. I downloaded the movie months ago from Off Topic and didnt like the gayness parts of the movie.

Everytime the movie gets intersting the gay reminder comes and kills the movie.

So I gave the movie a 2nd chance and watchd agian 3 days ago, same stuff. I dont want to see this content in movies, I have a 11 &14 year old boys and the last thing is I want them to think this is the way to be cool.

Like the young girls acting slutty and kissing on each other and saying there not gay there just experimenting.

We're gonna lose the family struture as we know it, and what is our future of our kids if they think this is the norm?

Time to delete this movie off my computer.


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19152387
> *Looks like your right on that.  I downloaded the movie months ago from Off Topic and didnt like the gayness parts of the movie.
> 
> Everytime the movie gets intersting the gay reminder comes and kills the movie.
> ...


I totally agree compa.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Nov 24 2010, 10:52 AM~19152405
> *I totally agree compa.
> *


Hey comps, creeping on LIL today huh.

Ill give you a call later, got my chrome back.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 24 2010, 01:50 PM~19152387
> *Looks like your right on that.  I downloaded the movie months ago from Off Topic and didnt like the gayness parts of the movie.
> 
> Everytime the movie gets intersting the gay reminder comes and kills the movie.
> ...


:yes: I said the samething about the kids. Fuck that


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19152387
> *Looks like your right on that.  I downloaded the movie months ago from Off Topic and didnt like the gayness parts of the movie.
> 
> Everytime the movie gets intersting the gay reminder comes and kills the movie.
> ...


the only thing that i thought was good about that movie are the rides, but nada else. That movie would of been great if it didnt have all the gheyness in it  but o well i guess some people now a days thinks its okay to be ghey and are tryin to tell it thru lowriderin'  , Fuck that, aint showin that movie to my little siblings


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Nov 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19179905
> * i guess some people now a days thinks its okay to be ghey and are tryin to tell it thru lowriderin'   , Fuck that, aint showin that movie to my little siblings
> *


Again this is what I say. They are trying to add this to the movie to make it the norm just like on TV with programs having **** or ***** part of the story line. 

I dont want to see guys making out just as much motherfuckers going stupid over girl on girl shit. 

The young will think this is cool and your not if you dont. And we dont know what we are talking about because we're old. :uh:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

I always said, KEEP THAT SHIT N DA CLOSET!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 20 2010, 11:47 PM~19122296
> *I just recently seem the Movie. My daughter told me about it and the first thing she said to me was, " Put the whole Macho Thing aside, and just watch the movie" So I did what she said, and watched the movie.
> 
> And I must admitt, at first it was not my cup of tea untill I started to look closer into the story line. A father who at one point went down the wrong path in life and paid for his crimes, then trying to keep his son from everything that he did wrong. Loosing his wife and bouncing back from drinking himself into the gutter, Pushing his son to be educated and make a better life for himself. The extended family that  Car Club Brothers & Sisters play in his life in my mind was "Right On The Money".
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

That movie sucked ass I can't believe they would even make it I was so pissed off wen I seen the movie was about homos and lowlows 
I threw my movie at some asshole that pissed me off on the road 
People shouldn't even waste their time watching it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 12 2010, 06:34 PM~19310104
> *That movie sucked ass I can't believe they would even make it I was so pissed off wen I seen the movie was about homos and lowlows
> I threw my movie at some asshole that pissed me off on the road
> People shouldn't even waste their time watching it
> *


you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 09:14 PM~19311587
> *you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character
> *


 :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 12 2010, 09:16 PM~19311609
> *:0
> *


it says alot about him so does his name

28 driving a cutty pissed at the world since its too muh for him to handle he takes it out on homos and black people and who the hell throws a dvd out of road rage? im sure that dipshit has a chip on his shoulder i would act the same way too if i got stuck with a fucking oldsmobile.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 12:14 AM~19311587
> *you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character
> *


at least he drives a car you douche :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 12:20 AM~19311652
> *it says alot about him so does his name
> 
> 28 driving a cutty pissed at the world since its too muh for him to handle he takes it out on homos and black people and who the hell throws a dvd out of road rage? im sure that dipshit has a chip on his shoulder i would act the same way too if i got stuck with a fucking oldsmobile.
> *


so i take it your sticking up for the ghey movies, that sells alot about your character


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2010, 09:23 PM~19311691
> *so i take it your sticking up for the ghey movies, that sells alot about your character
> *


im not even sticking up for the movie i did the same shit for"fast and the furious" and "shoot em up" on another site theyre fucking movies you either like em or you dont but hating the movie over something stupid like "oh theres gays in the movie" if you dont like the subject dont watch. if you wanna see a movie for the sole purpose of seeing lowriders on film then go watch "Lowrider Weekend"

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1301741849/


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 08:50 PM~19311980
> *im not even sticking up for the movie i did the same shit for"fast and the furious" and "shoot em up" on another site theyre fucking movies you either like em or you dont but hating the movie over something stupid like "oh theres gays in the movie" if you dont like the subject dont watch. if you wanna see a movie for the sole purpose of seeing lowriders on film then go watch "Lowrider Weekend"
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1301741849/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

isnt san francisco the gay capital of the country so what do you expect to see about a movie from there sucks they had to put some clean ass cars with all the gayness.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 08:14 PM~19311587
> *you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character
> *


What do you drive i drive a cutty but also got a 54 bel air and a harley f150


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Dec 12 2010, 11:27 PM~19312856
> *What do you drive i drive a cutty but also got a 54 bel air and a harley f150
> *


chip on your shoulder much


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19311652
> *it says alot about him so does his name
> 
> 28 driving a cutty pissed at the world since its too muh for him to handle he takes it out on homos and black people and who the hell throws a dvd out of road rage? im sure that dipshit has a chip on his shoulder i would act the same way too if i got stuck with a fucking oldsmobile.
> *


FIRST OF ALL 82 IS THE YEAR OF MY CAR ASSHOLE 
SORRY IF I OFFENDED UR PUSSY ASS U MUST REALY REALY LIKE THIS MOVIE IF UR TALKING SO MUCH SHIT AND BACKING THE MOVIE UP HOMEBOY MAYBE I SHOULD OF CHUCKED THE MOVIE AT UR FAGGET ASS SECOND I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BLACK PEOPLE U DUMB ASS GET UR SHIT RITE U DUMB MUTHER FUCKER GROW THE FUCK UP U BITCH AT LEAST I GOT A CAR WAT U GOT *** NUTS ? PUSSY ASS DUDE TALKING SHIT CUZ I GOT A CUTTY I BET I HAVE MORE MONEY INTO MY CAR THAN U EVER PUT IN ALL UR CARS PINCHE LEVA TALKING ALL THAT SHIT OVER A COMPUTER I BET U WOULD SAY SHIT TO MY FACE U FUCKEN COWARD


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 01:00 AM~19313052
> *chip on your shoulder much
> *


THIS BITCH ASS FOO TALKING ALL YOUR SHIT STILL BUILDING MODEL CARS GROW UP HOMEBOY AND BUILD A BIG BOY CAR PINCHE PUTO


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 AM~19313165
> *FIRST OF ALL 82 IS THE YEAR OF MY CAR ASSHOLE
> SORRY IF I OFFENDED  UR PUSSY ASS U MUST REALY REALY LIKE THIS MOVIE IF UR TALKING SO MUCH SHIT AND BACKING THE MOVIE UP HOMEBOY MAYBE I SHOULD OF CHUCKED THE MOVIE AT UR FAGGET ASS SECOND  I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BLACK PEOPLE  U DUMB ASS GET UR SHIT RITE U DUMB MUTHER FUCKER GROW THE FUCK UP U BITCH AT LEAST I GOT A CAR  WAT U GOT *** NUTS ?  PUSSY ASS DUDE TALKING SHIT CUZ I GOT A CUTTY  I BET I HAVE MORE MONEY INTO MY CAR THAN U EVER PUT IN ALL UR CARS PINCHE LEVA  TALKING ALL THAT SHIT OVER A COMPUTER I BET U WOULD SAY SHIT TO MY FACE U FUCKEN COWARD
> *


based on your reaction i mustve struck a nerve first i never in this topic did i say i liked the movie, it was a good movie about a father going through some shit like most people and gets a curve ball thrown at him. in the end he accepts his son for who he is whether hes a ***,loves black women,joins the border patrol,doesnt give a shit about cars,moves away or decides he loves hot rods or donks unlike most people on this site im not a closed minded person i was on that one track mind bullshit till i got to see what its like when it hits home i have a gay cousins and you know what theyre not bad folks theyre just doing their thing and i give them props for what they believe in they dont run around throwing that shit in peoples faces like bible thumpers. this movie isnt saying lowriders are gay and i doubt people are gonna associate gays with lowriding because of it, last i checked cars had no sexual preferences. i believe every person on this world serves a purpose, whatever gays want to do on their own time is their business. 


i drive a penciled up truck and build models, problem? 

just because you drive a lolo doesnt place you on a higher platform take a note from some OGs lowriding isnt about cars pendejo its the person who becomes the lowrider the car is just emphasizing the statement


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 11:14 PM~19311587
> *you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character
> *


WHAT'S WRONG WITH A CUTTY?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i drive a penciled up truck and build models, problem? just because you drive a lolo doesnt place you on a higher platform take a note from some OGs lowriding isnt about cars pendejo its the person who becomes the lowrider the car is just emphasizing the statement 
[/quote]
sorry but you cant be a lowrider without a car because i guess that makes all the cheerleaders at the shows and hopes a lowrider even though they have never had one having one doesnt put you at higher level but cant claim to be one without a car


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> *just because you drive a lolo doesnt place you on a higher platform take a note from some OGs lowriding isnt about cars pendejo its the person who becomes the lowrider the car is just emphasizing the statement *


sorry but you cant be a lowrider without a car because i guess that makes all the cheerleaders at the shows and hopes a lowrider even though they have never had one
[/quote]
HAVE TO AGREE WITH THAT.. I KNOW SOME PEOPLE THAT WERE NOTHING BEFORE THEY BUILT A CAR, NOW THEY THINK THEY'RE SOMEBODY.. LOSE THE CAR, THEN THEY'RE BACK TO BEING NOBODY


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2010, 10:23 AM~19314742
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH A CUTTY?
> *


nothing but apparently some people get this little attitude problem because of the cars notoriety with street thugs


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 01:27 PM~19315107
> *nothing but apparently some people get this little attitude problem because of the cars notoriety with street thugs
> *


I DRIVE A CADDY. MAYBE THAT MAKES ME A GANGSTER, NO WAIT A PIMP


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2010, 10:23 AM~19314742
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH A CUTTY?
> *




well out here they r considered throw away cars,.,.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 13 2010, 03:14 PM~19316634
> *well out here they r considered throw away cars,.,.
> *


thats the mentality everywhere G Bodies in general are throwaways


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 04:16 PM~19316644
> *thats the mentality everywhere G Bodies in general are throwaways
> *


thats true, but i dont feel the same way about a monte carlo


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 10:14 PM~19311587
> *you drive a cutlass that says enough bout your character
> *


Your girl don't mind I drive a cutlass 
Matter fact she loves it has a bench seat in it makes it easier for her to swallow my kids pinche cabron 
Y DONT U GO POP THIS MOVIE IN AND GO BUILD UR SELF A MODEL CAR


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 13 2010, 04:52 PM~19316901
> *Your girl don't mind I drive a cutlass
> Matter fact  she loves it has a bench seat in it makes it easier for her to swallow my kids pinche cabron
> Y DONT U GO POP THIS MOVIE IN AND GO BUILD UR SELF A MODEL CAR
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 01:00 AM~19313052
> *chip on your shoulder much
> *


So I hear u stay in chitown homeboy imma fuck u up once I find out who u are n were u stay. Better yet come find me homeboy I stay by Lawrence and Kimball bitch I want u to talk ur shit to my face I bet u going to bich up homeboy


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82+Dec 13 2010, 04:30 PM~19317147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 05:35 PM~19317183
> *how about you come with a grown reply youre proving nothing to me other than youre being a dumbass who cant seem to understand the world around him
> *


Ok bet u little coward imma catch u slipping hoe n smash your face in


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 13 2010, 04:41 PM~19317237
> *Ok bet u little coward imma catch u slipping hoe n smash your face in
> *


fuck off you child


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Dec 13 2010, 03:52 PM~19316897
> *thats true, but i dont feel the same way about a monte carlo
> *


 i think any car that wasnt sold with a manual trans option is junk


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I think evocentric lives in FL :scrutinize:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

TTT

LOVE MY BTOS CAR

PLUS ALL OF THE AC TORS ARE NICE INCLUDING BENS WIFE N HAPPY BDAY TO HER


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

~esjmami~ said:


> TTT
> 
> LOVE MY BTOS CAR
> 
> PLUS ALL OF THE AC TORS ARE NICE INCLUDING BENS WIFE N HAPPY BDAY TO HER


ya lambele la chocha! :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

So since thats your cousin that means faggotry runs in your families blood


Esoteric said:


> based on your reaction i mustve struck a nerve first i never in this topic did i say i liked the movie, it was a good movie about a father going through some shit like most people and gets a curve ball thrown at him. in the end he accepts his son for who he is whether hes a ***,loves black women,joins the border patrol,doesnt give a shit about cars,moves away or decides he loves hot rods or donks unlike most people on this site im not a closed minded person i was on that one track mind bullshit till i got to see what its like when it hits home i have a gay cousins and you know what theyre not bad folks theyre just doing their thing and i give them props for what they believe in they dont run around throwing that shit in peoples faces like bible thumpers. this movie isnt saying lowriders are gay and i doubt people are gonna associate gays with lowriding because of it, last i checked cars had no sexual preferences. i believe every person on this world serves a purpose, whatever gays want to do on their own time is their business.
> 
> 
> i drive a penciled up truck and build models, problem?
> ...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

The homos have control of tv now.I don't want to watch a car movie about homos.Whats next a dude on the cover of lowrider magazine.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

swvcito53 said:


> its a good movie..... its about time we hispanics.. get noticed..........


X2


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> So since thats your cousin that means faggotry runs in your families blood


bruh...why are you quoting 3 year old shit?:roflmao:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

~esjmami~ said:


> TTT
> 
> LOVE MY BTOS CAR
> 
> PLUS ALL OF THE AC TORS ARE NICE INCLUDING BENS WIFE N HAPPY BDAY TO HER


you sound potato


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> bruh...why are you quoting 3 year old shit?:roflmao:


Dont qoute me boy..... i aint said shit


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Dont qoute me boy..... i aint said shit


i got your boy hangin low...when you want it, let me know.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CEN said:


> you sound potato


pootateo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> i got your boy hangin low...when you want it, let me know.


I'm going to chop off your boy.... are u ready?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Me with Benjamin bratt one night of filming the car in the movie


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

~esjmami~ said:


> Me with Benjamin bratt one night of filming the car in the movie


Can you just go back into your coma


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

nisra said:


> Can you just go back into your coma


Guys like u that talk shit


I walk around a show n say hi to everyone I know..cool pple the guys that talk shit are jealous Cuz my frenz have better cars than them

Ur problem not mine


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

~esjmami~ said:


> Guys like u that talk shit
> 
> 
> I walk around a show n say hi to everyone I know..cool pple the guys that talk shit are jealous Cuz my frenz have better cars than them
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

~esjmami~ said:


> Guys like u that talk shit
> 
> 
> I walk around a show n say hi to everyone I know..cool pple the guys that talk shit are jealous Cuz my frenz have better cars than them
> ...


But can u count to potato?


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats up whith the fucken story they could of than better and leave the gayness out ....I watch the movie today and it would of been good but that fucken gay shit Fuck it up. the rides and the actors the old school jams was great to bad tho...I guess:twak: homos run the show in Hollywood now....is this the the future cock suckers everywhere?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

67 chevy impala said:


> Whats up whith the fucken story they could of than better and leave the gayness out ....I watch the movie today and it would of been good but that fucken gay shit Fuck it up. the rides and the actors the old school jams was great to bad tho...I guess:twak: homos run the show in Hollywood now....is this the the future cock suckers everywhere?


U SOUND A LITTLE TOO HOMOPHOBIC. SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE NEEDS TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET^^


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

67 chevy impala said:


> Whats up whith the fucken story they could of than better and leave the gayness out ....I watch the movie today and it would of been good but that fucken gay shit Fuck it up. the rides and the actors the old school jams was great to bad tho...I guess:twak: homos run the show in Hollywood now....is this the the future cock suckers everywhere?


It was koo we were all in the scene when they were at the pier dancing..me, my bro and his wife..


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

PICS I TOOK AT THE FILMING

View attachment 1078218
View attachment 1078226

BRO, ACTRESS AND MANUEL BRO'S CAR


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> U SOUND A LITTLE TOO HOMOPHOBIC. SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE NEEDS TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET^^


 let me guess u already came out :buttkick: just another little bitch that likes to talk shit on the web go play with ur dolls.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

67 chevy impala said:


> let me guess u already came out :buttkick: just another little bitch that likes to talk shit on the web go play with ur dolls.


Das butthurt


----------

